# Happy Birthday redfoot nerd!



## Josh (Dec 18, 2007)

happy bday hope you have a good one


----------



## cvalda (Dec 18, 2007)

YAY YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Have a happy happy!!!!!!


----------



## JustAnja (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Terry!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks ALL..... I can now collect Social Security..






















Sonshine [ my alpha Guyana female ] & I say thank you again..






Terry
If I could just get her to wash her face after eating..


----------



## cvalda (Dec 18, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw she has SUCH a sweet face!


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well at least there is some Social Security left for you to collect.
Happy B-Day Terry
Love ms. dirty face.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Terry, hope its a better one than last year


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jan 7, 2008)

Didnt know it was your Bday bro. Hope you had a good one!


----------

